# Spelling Checker Errors



## Yard Ape (14 Jul 2004)

Does anybody else find that the spell checker does some shifty things to your work?  Sometimes when it has corrected the rare spelling mistake (no modesty here) it has overtyped the corrected spelling starting midway through the mis-spelled word and onto the next word (making a large meaningless string of letters).


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Jul 2004)

Does it wreck words just in the spell checker preview window, or in the actual post too?


----------



## casing (14 Jul 2004)

Yes, I've noticed.
Yes, it messes the words up in the actual posted message.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Jul 2004)

If you see it, please let me know what text it messes up. I'll see if I can reproduce it.


Thanks


----------



## McG (5 Aug 2004)

I've had the word-shift problem too.  The attachments show it. 
It happened here: http://army.ca/forums/threads/17308/post-88986.html#msg88986


----------



## Scratch_043 (5 Aug 2004)

I also found that the checker shifts the corrected word, but only in the checker, once it is posted, there is no misplacement.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Aug 2004)

I have a request. Any time the spell checker mis-aligns something like this, can you post the text in this thread? Please post the *uncorrected* text. I.E. the text that showed the spelling mistakes, so we can try to figure out what's happening here.


Thanks
Mike


----------



## McG (5 Aug 2004)

ToRN said:
			
		

> I also found that the checker shifts the corrected word, but only in the checker, once it is posted, there is no misplacement.


The shift was still there the last time I tried that.

Mike, here is the uncorrected text from my example:

```
[quote="Infanteer"]
     I might say I am a little more inclined towards having a "US Style" system of civilian appointment followed by Parliamentary confirmation.  You could avoid conflict of interest issues in that a MP happens to be at both times a representative of his riding and of his Ministry.  If I am a citizen of riding X, I want my minister to focus on the local issues and dealing with pertinent legislation, not trying to manage the budget and deal with the nightmare bureaucracy that is the Department of National Defence.  [/quote]What about a system in which the executive was chiefly in the Senate?  People could elect an MP to represent thier riding in the commons, while they could elect to Senate the people they want to see in the executive (and as the check/balance to the commons).  I think I would prefer the current location of the executive, but this is an alternative that keeps it with elected officials.

On the issue of provincialy appointed senators, I agree with Infanteer.  A province with a majority government could see its legislature stack the Senate with members of the dominate party.  Better to let the people decide.
```


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Aug 2004)

Thanks McG. For some reason, it shows aligned perfectly for me, but good to have the text anyway. We'll find a connection here yet!


----------



## McG (5 Aug 2004)

Seems that it works for me now too.   ???


----------



## McG (5 Aug 2004)

Okay, I found a good example.  I've found a post that the spell checker will apply word-shift to every CF acronym.



			
				McG said:
			
		

> With the stand-down of Pioneer Platoons already started, will the Army be capable of providing sufficient Engineering support on operations?
> 
> To create a perspective on the issue, consider that a Pnr Pl was structured the same as a Fd Engr Tp and employed the same equipment.  Each Bde had 3 x Pnr Pl; the equivalent of a Fd Engr Sqn.  Each CER has two under-strength Fd Engr Sqns.  That means there is an effective reduction by 1/3 of the Field Engineering capability within each Bde.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Aug 2004)

Ok, the software has been updated. Let me know if you see any new spell checker problems.


Thanks


----------



## Yard Ape (18 Aug 2004)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Ok, the software has been updated. Let me know if you see any new spell checker problems.


New look, but it just did the same old thing to me.  I forgot to save my text though.  (For that, I'll fall on my sword later)


----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2005)

2005 02 10

I notice that SPELL CHECK is doing some funny things this evening with numerous posts by different people.


GW


----------



## big bad john (10 Feb 2005)

I had the same problem tonight earlier.  I thought that it was my error.


----------



## Infanteer (10 Feb 2005)

For some reason, the spell checker sporadically corrects words, but puts the corrections a few spaces up - almost as if one had hit the insert button and typed it in.  It has been a problem for some time now but appears hard to nail down because it is sporadic.

Infanteer


----------



## big bad john (10 Feb 2005)

Thank you for checking on it.


----------



## big bad john (26 Feb 2005)

Used the spell check and recieved following message: An Error Has Occurred! 
strpos(): Offset not contained in string.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Feb 2005)

Very odd! I haven't seen that one yet... What were you posting when you saw the error?


----------



## big bad john (26 Feb 2005)

Modifying and then spell checking.  It happened twice.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Feb 2005)

I can't seem to reproduce it. What post were you editing?


----------



## big bad john (26 Feb 2005)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27189.new.html#new

Guinness ect..


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Feb 2005)

Does it still do it for you? I can spell check your entries no problem...


----------



## Island Ryhno (26 Feb 2005)

That's a problem with your scripting (programming code string is corrupt) It's a Boolean (true, false error) I think, I'm a very amateur programmer and I have seen it before. Maybe some other good computer types can help! BTW  the spell check doesn't always work for me!


----------



## big bad john (26 Feb 2005)

When I tried for the third time it did not reoccur.  I just thought that you should know.


----------



## Infanteer (25 Mar 2005)

Mike, I think I've found the problem with the spell-checker error.

I'd suspected it for a while now (making enough posts to see the difference  ), but I think the use of the "Quote Post" function is what is throwing things off.  I typed out a post and noticed the spell checker was off, so I cancelled it and cut the quoted part out of my post.  Low and behold the spell-checker started to work properly, not moving correctly spelled words over a few spaces and leaving part of the original misspelled word.

Could this be the solution to the problem?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Mar 2005)

I tried a few tests and can't reproduce it. Next time it happens, can you post/PM me with the uncorrected text?


Thanks


----------



## McG (26 Mar 2005)

I've noticed that using a quote (or any BB code) increases the chances of spell-check error, but I've seen it happen even without any code.


----------



## Infanteer (26 Mar 2005)

Yeah, just noticed that as well.  Back to the drawing board....


----------



## seunosewa (3 Jun 2005)

Hello,

I have this error on my board ( www.nairaland.com ), and I'd like to know how you fixed it.  I can reproduce it, I can see the line where the error occured but it doesn't occur on your forum

Seun


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jun 2005)

Make sure you're on the latest version, which is currently 1.1 Beta 2. Not sure what version you're running, as you appear to have removed the copyright/version info from your forums. I believe this is a breach of the EULA, so you may want to consider adding it back.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## seunosewa (4 Jun 2005)

I thought 1.1 beta was only available to charter members?  I'm not a charter member.

About the copyright (I commented it out, so it's still visible in the HTML code ...)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Jun 2005)

You're right, 1.1 Beta 2 is only for Charter Members, sorry about that. (We're a Charter Member site.) The current public version then is 1.0.3, and I believe some spell checker fixes are coming in the 1.1 stream for you.

WRT copyright, I found this: http://www.simplemachines.org/community/index.php?topic=34184.0


Cheers
Mike


----------



## seunosewa (4 Jun 2005)

Done so much modification to the script that I now wish I had started out with PHPBB   I really do not like the way the link looks on the page footer:

Army.ca Forums | Powered by SMF 1.1 Beta 2.
© 2001-2005, Lewis Media. All Rights Reserved.

Makes it seem as if Lewis media has something to do with Army.ca


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Jun 2005)

Agreed, but it's a condition of using the software.


----------



## seunosewa (5 Jun 2005)

Right you are.


----------



## big bad john (13 Oct 2006)

When using the spell check today, I noticed that it added a letter to the word that it corrected i.e. "ssentence"and then it would take the space out from between the next word, i.e. "ssentenceto".  Is this just me or am I finally loosing it?


----------



## 3rd Herd (13 Oct 2006)

Same here BBJ I thought my computer was acting up and I was hoping to get a new one.


----------



## Pea (13 Oct 2006)

Same with me as well.


----------



## Burrows (13 Oct 2006)

The Spell Check isn't exactly the best at spellchecking.  The dictionary it uses has many flaws, and as far as I know, Mike isn't able to change it.


----------



## 3rd Herd (13 Oct 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> The Spell Check isn't exactly the best at spellchecking.  The dictionary it uses has many flaws, and as far as I know, Mike isn't able to change it.



Kyle this seems to be some sort of tech problem. Extra words added to words and doubling of words. Possible that the exturnal spell checker is having problems?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Oct 2006)

It's indeed a bug in the software. If you see it, please don't correct any spelling mistakes and post or PM me the _original_ text. I should be able to reproduce it with that.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## tlg (14 Oct 2006)

Leave it to the leader to order inferior technology. eh? EH? Say no more say no more!


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (14 Oct 2006)

Is is that hard to use MS word and them copy and paste?     

Bee-sides ho kneads massages spelt propeller?  Musk Pearle Kahn relocate width-ought propeller prop-ridding won’s indented meating.

 :rofl:


----------



## McG (15 Oct 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It's indeed a bug in the software. If you see it, please don't correct any spelling mistakes and post or PM me the _original_ text. I should be able to reproduce it with that.
> 
> Thanks!
> Mike


Mike,
It is the same "word-shift" error that you previously fixed.  Same pseudo correlation to BB code as well.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Oct 2006)

Yeah, it appears to be the same issue. Looks like it wasn't fully fixed. Examples of "bad posts" will help a lot in tracking the problem.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Oct 2006)

I have found it to be random.  Sometimes it works just fine, other times it will offset the corrected word.  There is absolutely no pattarn to it.  (I just used Spell Check and it recognized "pattarn" as a word, when it should be "pattern".)  Perhaps education would set it on a new course.  (It managed to correct "edjucation" and "cource" with no problems.)


----------



## GUNS (18 Oct 2006)

Trouble is if you can't spell, how do you know if the word is correct or not. ;D

If there was no spellcheck,ell me post woul b omriedable.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Oct 2006)

Mike

Here is an example of a random occurring flaw in the Spell Check (Original copy and Spell Checked Copy).

ORIGINAL


I wonder what our new 'friend' deserter has to say about this from the International community:

http://www.crisisgroup.org/home/index.cfm?id=2341&l=1



> *Joint Statement by The International Crisis Group, Care International, and the International Rescue Committee on The Expansion of the International Security Assistance Force in Afghanistan*
> Statement
> 31 October 2003
> 
> ...



Does the Canadian Peace Alliance not follow what other Peace organizations around the world are doing?  Perhaps it has its own subversive agenda?  As noted elsewhere, approximately 50% of its support for the 28th Oct Rally comes from Islamic fundamentalist groups, Communist and Socialist organizations, and Student organizations.  None of which would truly be considered supporters of a safe, orderly, Democratic Society.





SPELL CHECKED

I wonder what our new 'friend' deserter has to say about this from the International community:

http://www.crisisgroup.org/home/index.cfm?id=2341&l=1



> *Joint Statement by The International Crisis Group, Care International, and the International Rescue Committee on The Expansion of the International Security Assistance Force in Afghanistan*
> Statement
> 31 October 2003
> 
> ...



Does the Canadian Peace AThiance not follow what other Peace organizations around the world are doing?  Perhaps it has its own subversive agenda?  As noted elsewhere, approximately 50% of its support for the 28th Oct Rally comes from Islamic fundamentalist groups, Communist and Socialist organizations, and Student organizations.  None of which would truly be considered supporters of a safe, orderly, Democratic Society.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Oct 2006)

Thanks George, I've narrowed it down to the – character in the quoted material. It's not a "standard" dash (– vs. -) and it appears the spell checker gets confused by that. I've reported this to the software vendor.


----------



## 241 (1 Nov 2006)

I just noticed that when It trys to correct the errors it inserts the correct word into the middle of the incorrect word not erasing any of the incorrect word....Here is the text I am referring to (already fixed it manually because I didn't know you needed it till after....



			
				241 said:
			
		

> Re: Not what I expected after class...
> 
> Well I believe what was originally said was that OCdts not required to be addressed as Sir or saluted....As for referring them as Sir while instructing on there BMQ...I have never/will never as that would infer that I hold them at a higher level as there course mates when actuality I do not I treat all of them the same....As Recruits nothing more as they have not even begun to prove they are soldiers...Only that they think they want to be one....As for refreferring OCdts Sir while in unit....There has only been one in the 8 to 9 years I have been in that I ever refreferred as Sir and that is because he had achieved rank of MBdr (was on my JLC/JNCO course) and actually had a clue as to what he was saying unlike most of them that figure that they as a OCdt. with 8 weeks in uniform have any right or knowledge that would allow them to order me, a MBdr 8 - 9 years exp, around....Don't really care who there mommy or daddy etc not gonna happen....OK better sorry if I went a little off topic with that rant....


----------



## Yrys (2 Nov 2006)

Tonight, the spell checker propose some correction, but didn't 
always change something after that I click 'Change' ...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Nov 2006)

241,

I just spellchecked your excerpt and didn't see any mis-alignments. Is it possible the text changed?


----------



## 241 (2 Nov 2006)

That text was after I fixed it manually, I didn't realize until after I changed it that you said to post the uncorrected versions sorry...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Nov 2006)

No worries, we'll catch it next time.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Dec 2006)

Mike 

Did you install a new Spell Check?

It is all white now and you need to scroll to find the buttons, etc.  I tried dragging the corner out to make it larger and do away with the scroll bar, but it would not stretch.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Dec 2006)

Thanks George, I think I've fixed this now.


Cheers
Mike


----------

